

iPhone vs Android OS Fragmentation - cwan
http://mattmaroon.com/2010/11/18/fragmentation/

======
drivebyacct2
I think the Android fragmentation rant is really, really tired. But, is it
fair to compare a year old Android phone and anything prior to 3GS?

~~~
patrickaljord
It is fair if 3GS still has significant market share.

